
On-time delivery of new Acela train sets at risk, Amtrak inspector general says - Kaibeezy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/onetime-delivery-of-new-acela-train-sets-at-risk-amtrak-inspector-general-says/2020/01/23/b146827c-3871-11ea-9541-9107303481a4_story.html
======
Kaibeezy
“Train sets” is not a phrase I’ve ever heard outside the context of toys.

 _The trains are expected to improve reliability, service, safety and
capacity._ What about comfort? Capacity is up “25%”, and if that’s per cubic
meter or other constant measurement, then comfort has been thrown under the
bus.

